# كتاب Gas-Liquid & Liquid-Liquid Separators للمؤلف Maurice Stewart



## NOC_engineer (6 سبتمبر 2011)

كتاب : Gas-Liquid & Liquid-Liquid Separators 
للمؤلف Maurice Stewart
على الرابط التالي : أنقر هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (13 سبتمبر 2011)

52 مشاهدة .. بدون كلمة شكر واحدة .. أو حتى تعليق على الكتاب..


----------



## محمد الاكرم (13 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام
كتاب رائع قد قرأته 
شكرا اخي الكريم على العمل الجاد
وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (17 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## محمود عباس الجزار (20 سبتمبر 2011)

فاصل


----------



## tarek495 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

merci mon frère


----------

